# How much incline do you use on chest?



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 20, 2015)

When I do incline chest I set it to 3 or 4 (low to mid incline). I've heard that not much incline is needed for upper chest. Just curious what you guys use. This is just what I've stuck with, prolly not a huge difference.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 20, 2015)

45 degrees anything more hits the shoulders and not the part of the chest Im looking for

View attachment 1784


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 20, 2015)

I do every notch on my bench, slowly work my way up. Might be overkill but it definitely burns my chest out


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2015)

Agree with BGH - I keep it max 45 degrees in an effort to reduce shifting the load to my front delts. More often than not I'm closer to 20-30 degrees (slight incline).


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 20, 2015)

30 deg here


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 20, 2015)

45 degrees.


----------



## bvs (Jan 20, 2015)

i go below 45 probably 30ish but im quite delt dominant so i have to try and reduce that


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 20, 2015)

If you have a set angle bench press put a 25lbs weight under middle front leg to lessen the angle .., I like 30 as well


----------



## Yaya (Jan 20, 2015)

45 and never anything under 225 pnds


----------



## stonetag (Jan 20, 2015)

Agree with 45 deg. feels the most comfortable for my shoulders.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2015)

30'degrees for 315x4x6


----------



## bronco (Jan 20, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> 45 degrees anything more hits the shoulders and not the part of the chest Im looking for
> 
> View attachment 1784



Agreed... Every now and then i may do a little less


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I do every notch on my bench, slowly work my way up. Might be overkill but it definitely burns my chest out



I'm trying this tomorrow.. See how many notches I'll last..


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 20, 2015)

I do incline. Lots of it. All different ways. **** a degree. Just hit that shit consistently and you'll do fine


----------



## AndyUk (Jan 20, 2015)

I find above 45d more effective, reason being I find it actually hits My upper better, contracts the front delts right into upper chest
I find it crunches the chest better, whilst the delts lock isolation to My upper,
Heaving chest out, dropping shoulders down, then back pressed against pad.
Can't use as much weight, but hey I use it as a tool,


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 20, 2015)

Idek;
w/e feels comfortable to me...


----------



## Maijah (Jan 20, 2015)

To much incline and you inevitably start to use front delts.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 21, 2015)

If you go over 30 degrees you might as well do the real mans lift. Standing OHP.


----------



## Azog (Jan 21, 2015)

For barbell, I'm stuck with fixed benches so 45.
Dumbells, I usually got 30 or less. Same reasoning as above (shoulders).


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 21, 2015)

I like about 30 degrees as well. I use the first notch on the bench. Nothing under 455 lbs. Pussies


----------



## mickems (Jan 21, 2015)

25-30 for me. first notch up.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 21, 2015)

I go to a 24hr fitness and I've noticed each gym's incline bench is slightly more or less inclined than each other :/ It's a real pain in the ass and is why I've never ventured to far from my tiny active 24hr. I even have the higher end pass where they give you water and hand towels free, but notice that those gyms equipment are always feeling a bit off/different and to top it off, after ten they turn into a club on friday/saturday nights.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 22, 2015)

my gym has the fixed type ,i would say more than 45, i prefer35-40


----------



## beasy (Jan 22, 2015)

30 for me, any more than that and I feel like I'm using too much delts


----------

